# Fox squirrel mount



## wtailchaser (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a fox squirrel I just finished.  Just when I think I've mounted one of every color, I see another unique variation.
thanks, 
Sam


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty squirrel. Good looking mount too!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks better than mine does..Where you at incase I want anotherr one mounted??


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got this mount back a month ago.  I shot this one last year and thought I might better get this one mounted. 

Marshall


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice mount!


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 15, 2011)

How much would you charge to mount my coon?

I want it mounted right opposite/mirrored of this one. 






so somethin like this








Right foot forward, facintg to the left, tail curled to the coons left.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice Fox you did. 
and that's a very nice coon


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice fox squirrel mount. I saw one of those this year deer hunting.


----------

